# Treeing Curs



## moagie25 (Jun 9, 2010)

Who all is hunting treeing Curs in Ga, just interested in how many are around this area.


----------



## 22 HORNET (Jun 9, 2010)

*dogs*

Feist is the name of the game


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 9, 2010)

Aint that just any run of the mill mixed breed that will tree. if so then probably a good bit.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 9, 2010)

I proudly hunt one of James Parnell's Carolina Cur dogs.


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2010)

I hunt omcba cur


----------



## GACOONDOG (Jun 9, 2010)

I have one and plan to have more in the future cur hound cross is the way to go you have the best of both worlds. Brains and handle from the cur and nose and tree power from the hound deadly combination.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a young OMCBA male off of Geronimo.  He has plenty of sense.  Should get him started this year.


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 9, 2010)

AInt a treeing cur a different breed than the mt curs? i know all curs tree but i thought they were starting  a new breed.


----------



## moagie25 (Jun 10, 2010)

*treeing curs*

I am talking about half cur half hound crosses, the pros and the cons


----------



## GACOONDOG (Jun 10, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> AInt a treeing cur a different breed than the mt curs? i know all curs tree but i thought they were starting  a new breed.


Yes treeing curs and mtn curs are two different breeds treeing curs are cur hound crosses or cur crosses of different cur breeds or perty much any other crossed tree dog that will fit the breed standard.


----------



## moagie25 (Jun 10, 2010)

*curs*

Hey Jason What did you do with Kate or have you decided yet.Mike


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jun 10, 2010)

I hunt several Treeing Curs
2- Plott X Feist
1- Walker X Feist
1- 3/4 Feist & 1/4 Cur
1 -1/2 Cur, 1/4 Bird Dog & 1/4 Rat Terrier


----------



## GACOONDOG (Jun 11, 2010)

Al Medcalf said:


> I hunt several Treeing Curs
> 2- Plott X Feist
> 1- Walker X Feist
> 1- 3/4 Feist & 1/4 Cur
> 1 -1/2 Cur, 1/4 Bird Dog & 1/4 Rat Terrier


 How do you like your 1/2 plott 1/2 feist. I have only seen two of them a man from tenn came to a treeing contest our club had about five years ago and they put on a show they were some fancy tree dogs they looked like a 25-30 lb plotts i tried to buy one but they were not for sale.I forgot to say they smoked everything there.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jun 11, 2010)

GACOONDOG said:


> How do you like your 1/2 plott 1/2 feist. I have only seen two of them a man from tenn came to a treeing contest our club had about five years ago and they put on a show they were some fancy tree dogs they looked like a 25-30 lb plotts i tried to buy one but they were not for sale.I forgot to say they smoked everything there.



They have been good ones.  They are getting some age on them now but can still get the job done.  I just coon hunt them.


----------



## Payton Everett (Jul 10, 2010)

I just got a half mountain cur and half english coon hound. Hope to make a coon hound out of her.....
(she's in the avatar)


----------



## sljones (Jul 13, 2010)

This is my 7 mo old one that I have just started working with. Hope she can keep up with my feists.


----------



## mkmclemore (Jul 14, 2010)

good looking dog


----------

